# Paludis-Neuling: Ratlos wg. Abhängigkeiten

## appelgebak

Schönen Sonntag,

habe mich entschlossen, Paludis zu probieren. 

Installation und Konfi laut 

http://paludis.pioto.org/overview/gettingstarted.html,

Manually migration.

Jetzt wollte ich virtualbox installieren, aber bei Paludis wird mir gesagt:

```
jupp paludis # paludis -ip virtualbox

Building target list...

Building dependency list...paludis@1219563321: [WARNING dep_list.ignoring_dependencies] In program paludis -ip virtualbox:

  ... When performing install action from command line:

  ... When executing install task:

  ... When building dependency list:

  ... When adding PackageDepSpec 'app-emulation/virtualbox':

  ... When adding package 'app-emulation/virtualbox-1.6.4:0::gentoo':

  ... When adding build dependencies as pre dependencies:

  ... When adding PackageDepSpec 'x11-libs/qt:3':

  ... When adding package 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b:3::gentoo':

  ... When adding build dependencies as pre dependencies:

  ... When adding PackageDepSpec 'virtual/opengl':

  ... When adding installed package 'virtual/opengl-7.0:0::installed':

  ... When adding run dependencies as post dependencies:

  ... When adding PackageDepSpec 'media-libs/mesa':

  ... When adding installed package 'media-libs/mesa-7.0.3:0::installed':

  ... Ignoring run dependencies due to exception 'Error searching for 'virtual/motif': no available versions' (paludis::AllMaskedError)

paludis@1219563321: [WARNING dep_list.dropping_dependencies] In program paludis -ip virtualbox:

  ... When performing install action from command line:

  ... When executing install task:

  ... When building dependency list:

  ... When adding PackageDepSpec 'app-emulation/virtualbox':

  ... When adding package 'app-emulation/virtualbox-1.6.4:0::gentoo':

  ... When adding build dependencies as pre dependencies:

  ... When adding PackageDepSpec 'x11-libs/qt:3':

  ... When adding package 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b:3::gentoo':

  ... When adding build dependencies as pre dependencies:

  ... When adding PackageDepSpec 'virtual/postgresql-base':

  ... When adding package 'virtual/postgresql-base-8.3:8.3::gentoo':

  ... Dropping run dependencies to post dependencies because of exception 'Error searching for '=dev-db/libpq-8.3*': no available versions' (paludis::AllMaskedError)

Query error:

  * In program paludis -ip virtualbox:

  * When performing install action from command line:

  * When executing install task:

  * When building dependency list:

  * When adding PackageDepSpec 'app-emulation/virtualbox':

  * When adding package 'app-emulation/virtualbox-1.6.4:0::gentoo':

  * When adding build dependencies as pre dependencies:

  * When adding PackageDepSpec 'x11-libs/qt:3':

  * When adding package 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b:3::gentoo':

  * When adding build dependencies as pre dependencies:

  * When adding PackageDepSpec 'virtual/postgresql-base':

  * When adding package 'virtual/postgresql-base-8.3:8.3::gentoo':

  * When adding run dependencies as post dependencies:

  * Inside || ( ) block with other options:

  * When adding PackageDepSpec '=dev-db/libpq-8.3*':

  * All versions of '=dev-db/libpq-8.3*' are masked. Candidates are:

    * dev-db/libpq-8.3.1:4::gentoo: Masked by repository (/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask: Caleb Tennis <caleb@gentoo.org> (26 Mar 2008) Masking per dev-zero request for more testing time)

 * You have 6 unread news items (use 'eselect news' to read)

```

wobei ich nicht verstehe, wieso er solche Dinge wie dev-db/libpq-8.3 oder das Mesa-Geraffel haben will.

Denn Portage dagegen sagt mir

```
jupp paludis # emerge -avt virtualbox

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/virtualbox-1.5.4-r1  USE="alsa -additions -pulseaudio -sdk" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-apps/usermode-utilities-20040406-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  net-misc/bridge-utils-1.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-devel/dev86-0.16.17-r5  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-power/iasl-20060912  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-libs/xalan-c-1.10.0  USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.5.4  0 kB

Total: 7 packages (7 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

 also ganz andere Pakete.

Kann mir da mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen??

Appel

paludis --info

```
jupp paludis # paludis --info

paludis 0.28.1

Paludis build information:

    Compiler:

        CXX:                   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ 4.2.4 (Gentoo 4.2.4 p1.0)

        CXXFLAGS:              -O2 -march=k8 -pipe

        LDFLAGS:

        DATE:                  2008-08-02T13:15:37+0200

    Libraries:

        C++ Library:           GNU libstdc++ 20080519

    Reduced Privs:

        reduced_uid:           110

        reduced_uid->name:     paludisbuild

        reduced_uid->dir:      /var/tmp/paludis

        reduced_gid:           1005

        reduced_gid->name:     paludisbuild

    Paths:

        DATADIR:               /usr/share

        LIBDIR:                /usr/lib64

        LIBEXECDIR:            /usr/libexec

        SYSCONFDIR:            /etc

        PYTHONINSTALLDIR:      /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages

        RUBYINSTALLDIR:

Environment:

    Format:                    paludis

    Config dir:                /etc/paludis

    World file:                /var/db/portage/world

Repository virtuals:

    format:                    virtuals

Repository installed-virtuals:

    format:                    installed_virtuals

    root:                      /

Repository gentoo:

    format:                    ebuild

    location:                  /usr/portage

    append_repository_name_to_write_cache: true

    binary_destination:        false

    binary_keywords:

    binary_uri_prefix:

    builddir:                  /var/tmp/paludis

    cache:                     /usr/portage/metadata/cache

    distdir:                   /usr/portage/distfiles

    eapi_when_unknown:         0

    eapi_when_unspecified:     0

    eclassdirs:                /usr/portage/eclass

    ignore_deprecated_profiles: false

    layout:                    traditional

    names_cache:               /var/empty

    newsdir:                   /usr/portage/metadata/news

    profile_eapi:              0

    profiles:                  /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0

    securitydir:               /usr/portage/metadata/glsa

    setsdir:                   /usr/portage/sets

    sync:                      rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    sync_options:

    use_manifest:              use

    write_cache:               /var/empty

    Package information:

        app-admin/eselect-compiler: (none)

        app-shells/bash:       3.2_p33

        dev-java/java-config:  1.3.7 2.1.6-r1

        dev-lang/python:       2.4.4-r13 2.5.2-r7

        dev-python/pycrypto:   (none)

        dev-util/ccache:       (none)

        dev-util/confcache:    (none)

        sys-apps/baselayout:   2.0.0

        sys-apps/openrc:       0.2.5

        sys-apps/sandbox:      1.2.18.1-r2

        sys-devel/autoconf:    2.13 2.61-r2

        sys-devel/automake:    1.10.1-r1 1.4_p6 1.5 1.7.9-r1 1.8.5-r3 1.9.6-r2

        sys-devel/binutils:    2.18-r3

        sys-devel/gcc-config:  1.4.0-r4

        sys-devel/libtool:     1.5.26

        virtual/os-headers:    2.6.23-r3 (for sys-kernel/linux-headers::installed)

Repository installed:

    format:                    vdb

    location:                  /var/db/pkg

    builddir:                  /var/tmp/paludis

    names_cache:               /var/empty

    provides_cache:            /var/empty

    root:                      /

Repository kde4-overlay:

    format:                    ebuild

    location:                  /usr/local/portage/layman/kdesvn-portage

    append_repository_name_to_write_cache: true

    binary_destination:        false

    binary_keywords:

    binary_uri_prefix:

    builddir:                  /var/tmp/paludis

    cache:                     /var/empty

    distdir:                   /usr/portage/distfiles

    eapi_when_unknown:         0

    eapi_when_unspecified:     0

    eclassdirs:                /usr/portage/eclass /usr/local/portage/layman/kdesvn-portage/eclass

    ignore_deprecated_profiles: false

    layout:                    traditional

    master_repository:         gentoo

    names_cache:               /var/empty

    newsdir:                   /usr/local/portage/layman/kdesvn-portage/metadata/news

    profile_eapi:              0

    profiles:                  /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0

    securitydir:               /usr/local/portage/layman/kdesvn-portage/metadata/glsa

    setsdir:                   /usr/local/portage/layman/kdesvn-portage/sets

    sync:                      git://dev.gentooexperimental.org/kde-overlay.git

    sync_options:

    use_manifest:              use

    write_cache:               /var/empty

Repository paludis-extras:

    format:                    ebuild

    location:                  /usr/local/paludis/overlays/paludis-extras

    append_repository_name_to_write_cache: true

    binary_destination:        false

    binary_keywords:

    binary_uri_prefix:

    builddir:                  /var/tmp/paludis

    cache:                     /var/empty

    distdir:                   /usr/portage/distfiles

    eapi_when_unknown:         0

    eapi_when_unspecified:     0

    eclassdirs:                /usr/portage/eclass /usr/local/paludis/overlays/paludis-extras/eclass

    ignore_deprecated_profiles: false

    layout:                    traditional

    master_repository:         gentoo

    names_cache:               /usr/local/paludis/overlays/paludis-extras/.cache/names

    newsdir:                   /usr/local/paludis/overlays/paludis-extras/metadata/news

    profile_eapi:              0

    profiles:                  /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0

    securitydir:               /usr/local/paludis/overlays/paludis-extras/metadata/glsa

    setsdir:                   /usr/local/paludis/overlays/paludis-extras/sets

    sync:                      rsync://rsync.paludis-extras.org/paludis-extras

    sync_options:

    use_manifest:              use

    write_cache:               /var/empty

Repository zen-overlay:

    format:                    ebuild

    location:                  /usr/local/portage/layman/zen-overlay

    append_repository_name_to_write_cache: true

    binary_destination:        false

    binary_keywords:

    binary_uri_prefix:

    builddir:                  /var/tmp/paludis

    cache:                     /var/empty

    distdir:                   /usr/portage/distfiles

    eapi_when_unknown:         0

    eapi_when_unspecified:     0

    eclassdirs:                /usr/portage/eclass /usr/local/portage/layman/zen-overlay/eclass

    ignore_deprecated_profiles: false

    layout:                    traditional

    master_repository:         gentoo

    names_cache:               /var/empty

    newsdir:                   /usr/local/portage/layman/zen-overlay/metadata/news

    profile_eapi:              0

    profiles:                  /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0

    securitydir:               /usr/local/portage/layman/zen-overlay/metadata/glsa

    setsdir:                   /usr/local/portage/layman/zen-overlay/sets

    sync:                      git://zen-sources.org/zen/portage-overlay.git

    sync_options:

    use_manifest:              use

    write_cache:               /var/empty

No packages were specified on the command line, so detailed information is not

available (Paludis can display detailed information for both installed and

installable packages).

```

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.2_rc8 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.2.4, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.27-rc2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-rc2-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_BE-2400-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 24 Aug 2008 06:36:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe "

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/svn/env /usr/kde/svn/share/config /usr/kde/svn/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe "

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/kdesvn-portage /usr/local/portage/layman/zen-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 arts avi berkdb bonobo cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt ctype cups dbus decss dri dvb dvd dvdread ffmpeg flac fortran gb gd gdbm gif gnome gpg gpm gtk iconv ipod isdnlog java jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdexdeltas libg++ libusb libwww lm_sensors lvm mad matrox mga midi mjpeg mmx mono motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nv nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png postgres pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection sax sdl session slang snmp spl sse sse2 ssl tcl tcpd tex tk unicode usb vorbis xfs xine xml xmlreader xmlwriter xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x       ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3       trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse vmmouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev v4l vmware glint nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## root_tux_linux

emerge virtualbox

Vergiss Paludis.

----------

## ScytheMan

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> emerge virtualbox
> 
> Vergiss Paludis.

 

><> ><> ><> 

3 Fische für den Troll.

Ich vermute es hängt mit qt zusammen, dass wg. !headless installiert wird. näheres siehe ebuild von virtualbox

----------

## dertobi123

Schaut aus als wenn für qt ein +postgres gesetzt wäre, =virtual/postgresql-base-8.3* aber nicht installiert werden kann/nicht vorhanden ist.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   emerge virtualbox
> 
> Vergiss Paludis. 
> 
> ><> ><> ><> 
> ...

 

Troll? 

Weil ich  Paketmanger Nr 1024 für überflüssig halte?

Weil ich es unnötig finde 100 Dateien anzulegen für Paludis da diese ned mit dem Installieren angelegt werden können?

Weil ich es unnötig finde Paketmanager zu "erlernen" der komplett anders ist?

Portage gehört seit Anbeginn zu Gentoo und funktioniert.

----------

## dertobi123

Habt ihr beide es jetzt?

----------

## revilootneg

Hey appelgebak,

der Fehler mit virtual/motif bezieht sich auf ein altes ebuild in /var/db/pkg. In diesem Fall ist das media-libs/mesa/mesa-3.0.*/mesa-3.0*.ebuild.

Als du mesa installiert hast, enthielt das ebuild noch einen depend von virtual/motif. Dies gibt es aber nicht mehr. Guck dir den Unterschied der ebuilds in /var/db/pkg und /usr/portage/ an und installiere mesa einfach noch mal (paludis -i1 mesa), dann ist dass erledigt.

Der zweite Fehler (postgre-sql) erschließt sich mir nicht ganz; Vermutungen:

Auch in diesem Fall kontrolliert paludis die Konsistenz der installierten Pakete. Wie paludis ausgibt, sind die 8.3* Versionen von libpq hard-maskiert. Ich vermute, du hast unter portage das unmasking vorgenommen? Gab es Übertragungsfehler zur package_unmask von paludis? Ansonsten, wenn du das use-flag postgresql nicht brauchst, rausnehmen aus der use.conf und paludis starten mit:

```
paludis -i everything --dl-reinstall if-use-changed -p
```

Oder eben libpq hard-unmaskiern in der package_unmask.

----------

## Genone

```
[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/virtualbox-1.5.4-r1  USE="alsa -additions -pulseaudio -sdk" 0 kB 
```

```
* When adding package 'app-emulation/virtualbox-1.6.4:0::gentoo': 
```

Man beachte die Versionsnummern, vielleicht hängt es ja damit zusammen.

----------

